# Extending the life of a pee-pad



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

I really hate pee-pads, and honestly I don't blame the dogs for not wanting to use them more than once or twice! Can you imagine having to stomp around where you peed earlier? Yuch!

But, them dang pads are expensive (at least here in Canada). If I use 3 pads a day, it's costing me about a dollar a day.

What I do after he pees is to wait a bit (10 minutes or so), just so the pad can absorb most of the pee, then I lay down a sheet of paper-towel on top of the spot.

That way, I can get 2-3 *pees* on one pad without it being too disgusting.

Works for Martin and Me!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> I really hate pee-pads, and honestly I don't blame the dogs for not wanting to use them more than once or twice! Can you imagine having to stomp around where you peed earlier? Yuch!
> 
> But, them dang pads are expensive (at least here in Canada). If I use 3 pads a day, it's costing me about a dollar a day.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. I've been having a terrible problem with them going on the edge of the pad if there already is pee on the pad. I just purchased an extra cage pan and put the pad inside the pan to prevent the problem. Well they are afraid of the pan, it has a lip all around it. So Miss Tuffy decided, forget this, and went pee pee on the carpet, which she NEVER does. So, for now, the pan is going into hiding and I'm going to try the paper towel. If you only had posted a few days earlier I would have tried your idea before ordering the scary pan!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Miss Lady will only use a pad once, that's it. In fact, I recently had a problem with her when I switched pads. I got some on Ebay from someone that was recommended here, but they weren't vey absorbent. The pee sort of pooled on the pad and took forever to absorb. Her feet got all wet as a result and she started refusing to use it and went on the carpet next to it. :smpullhair: 

Are you buying puppy pads? They are a lot more expensive. You can buy human underpads for a lot less and "scent" them yourself by dabbing the new one on a wet spot of the old one when you replace it.

I must have a super sensitive nose, but I think a pad gets pretty stinky anyway. I'm not sure I'd try to prolong its life!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I would try that, but I know that Tillie would end up chewing the paper towel!!!! I might try it anyway just to see!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey, consider yourself lucky that your dog will go on a pad at all! Ollie is perfectly capable of it, has been pad trained, but once he went outside a few times the pads were history. I'd give anything to get him to go on a pad inside during a thunderstorm or a blizzard!! Anyway, also, we used to use baby crib sheet liners for pads. I'd change them as soon as he went with a fresh one. After a day or two I'd just wash them. Worked for us. He always tore apart the disposable ones...


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Bijou uses the Wizdog (tray with grid) so his feet don't touch the pad, so maybe that is why he doesn't care when or if the pad is changed.


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

_You can buy human underpads for a lot less_

Not in Canada.


_I must have a super sensitive nose, but I think a pad gets pretty stinky anyway. I'm not sure I'd try to prolong its life!_

I don't think 2 'pees' is excessive, especially if it's on one side. Sounds like some people try to go 3 or more...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Bijou uses the Wizdog (tray with grid) so his feet don't touch the pad, so maybe that is why he doesn't care when or if the pad is changed. [/B]


I agree, the Wizdog is the best, Koko uses his perfectly and I am so glad I bought two of them.  

We buy bulk pads from Drs Foster & Smith, they come in boxes of 150 and we buy 2 boxes at a time and they last us months. The ones we get are the Piddle Pads and they are 46.99 a box at the moment. I know they are not the cheapest but we get 75 days from one box with the Wizdog which works out to just over 60 cents a day which is ok with us. I know there are cheaper ones out there but hubby won't buy from E-bay and the ones from Sam's are way too big for the Wizdog. Plus they are delivered to the door in just 3 to 4 days after ordering, that suits us just fine  

Sadly Scooby is a total outside potty dog and won't use a pad no matter what the weather, oh how we wish he were different but he is so good and is very clean in the house so I guess we can't groan at that


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'd never heard of the WizDog, and went to their site. I've been looking for a tray of some kind to put the pads in, so Jax knows to go only on that one spot - he's a right beside the pad dog every now and again. Does the grid bother them at all? it seems like it might be a little annoying.... 

Thanks!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I'd never heard of the WizDog, and went to their site. I've been looking for a tray of some kind to put the pads in, so Jax knows to go only on that one spot - he's a right beside the pad dog every now and again. Does the grid bother them at all? it seems like it might be a little annoying....
> 
> Thanks![/B]


I have had absolutely not problems at all with Koko walking on the grid, the holes are small enough that they can walk comfortably on it and also it is smoothed off so it doesn't hurt their feet  

If the puppy is started young enough he or she will adapt really fast like Koko did I am sure  Once they know it's the place to go they seem fine with the grid


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=426164
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's what I may go with. That way he knows where to go. He understands going on the pad, so maybe this will define the place to go a little better! Also, I can get one for home and one for work, so he knows where to go at both places, since it's virtually the same!

Thank you


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=426182
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Welcome, one thing I did do was to go to Farm and Fleet and buy a large plastic tray that us used for the base of a rabbit hutch and put the Wizdog in there, that way if Koko does happen to miss with his pee it is contained to a water proof area. It does happen occasionally when he gets lazy or rushes and doesn't quite stand right on the potty  
Here is a picture of his potty in the tray, it works really well for catching the odd little mishap  
[attachment=25978:Wizdog_on_tray.jpg]


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

I bought two trays with rims for their potty places, and they have figured out to put their back feet on the rim, and pee near the edge, so their feet stay dry. :wub: We've been using Natures Miracle (I think that's the name) with bitter apple spray, and so far so good. I just fold over the excess, as the pads designed for the trays are too small, and they pull them out, but the green backed pads do nicely.


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

Oops, sorry - didn't mean to hijack a 'wizdog' thread!!


----------

